# What happens stock that doesn't sell?



## rmelly (31 Dec 2008)

Every year when I go to my local supermarket for the first time after Christmas (Easter or Halloween to a lesser extent), I'm always amazed at the fact that they have cleared out 99% of the Christmas food section whereas they would have shelves full on day before Christmas Eve - tins of sweets/biscuits, selection boxes, boxes of chocolates etc etc. What happens to all this stuff? Is it returned to the manufacturer or does the retainer just throw it out? Give it away to staff, charity etc? Sell if off cheap on Christmas Eve?

Same applies to all the clothes that are on sale in Ireland that don't sell then go out of season and aren't sold off in sales - is the fabric recycled, stuck in a land fill, put into storage for reuse, sent to the third world etc?


----------



## chrisboy (31 Dec 2008)

Went to liffey valley yesterday, GF ponted out a jacket she bought in the same shop in last years sales for 30 euro.  It was now 40 euro. Shocking.


----------



## Smashbox (31 Dec 2008)

Most of it is sold off cheap, however when I worked in Dunnes, out of date stuff got thrown into the compactor. 

Masses of it, it was a disgrace


----------



## z103 (31 Dec 2008)

When I worked in M&S, staff could buy the out of date, but still edible food, at a discount. The rest was given to nuns for homeless people.


----------



## Smashbox (31 Dec 2008)

Theres plenty of charities that could do with it, however, unless it has changed, it used to get thrown out.

Unsure about clothes though. Would be interested to hear what happens to them.


----------



## sandrat (1 Jan 2009)

clothes wise, i know when I used to work in dunnes as a student we used to grab hold of anything we wanted to buy and hide it in the stock room until it got reduced to like 5 euro and then buy it!


----------



## mell61 (2 Jan 2009)

Christmas eve I picked up flowers, seasonal plants (ie table centre piece) for less than half price, groceries were down to phenomenal prices (350-400g of sirloin were selling for Eu1 instead of normal Eu4), milk, cream, bread, fruit, veg were all cents compared to standard prices!   The moral of the story, shop in supermarkets on Christmas eve!


----------



## ClubMan (2 Jan 2009)

mell61 said:


> Christmas eve I picked up flowers, seasonal plants (ie table centre piece) for less than half price, groceries were down to phenomenal prices (350-400g of sirloin were selling for Eu1 instead of normal Eu4), milk, cream, bread, fruit, veg were all cents compared to standard prices!   The moral of the story, shop in supermarkets on Christmas eve!


I suppose bread and fruit makes a frugal change from turkey and ham too.


----------



## Smashbox (2 Jan 2009)

I noticed that there weren't any turkeys and hams lying around like usual.

Not good news for anyone who was trying to chance their arm with a cheapie Christmas Day meal!


----------



## mell61 (2 Jan 2009)

There were lots of prepped turkey crowns in my local tesco, aroudn the Eu2 mark (from memory).   I wouldn't plan dinner from what was on offer, but worth having some space free in the freezer...   
And sure who needs Christmas pudding, when you make a nice discount bread and butter pudding from cheap ingredients


----------



## sam h (2 Jan 2009)

For clothes, it seems to depend on the shop.  

"Next" stash it all away, ready to be dragged out again (& again!!)

M&S and TK Maxx keep reduciung until it's all gone (have gotten some great bargains from both of these shops)


----------



## schmile (5 Jan 2009)

Well it really depends on the store. A lot of Dunnes around the Dublin area reduce Christmas produce to ridiculously low prices. 
For example fresh profiteroles with cream which were obviously going to go off by reopening time were reduced on Christmas eve to 10 cent for ten. They were also on 3 for 2 which meant 30 for 20 cent! A great bargain if you get their on time. Otherwise they would have just gone off. 20 cent is better than nothing. 

As for clothes. Many stores just stash them away and bring them out again. For example BSK usually has rails of summer stock in their January sale and winter stock in their Autumn sale. It seems to work for them though. I bought a load of summer clothes for 2 euro at Christmas and winter tops for the same in August. I rarely see the same tops re-appearing sale after sale.


----------



## ClubMan (5 Jan 2009)

Who are _BSK_?


----------



## Caveat (5 Jan 2009)

ClubMan said:


> Who are _BSK_?


 
Maybe this crowd have a retail outlet?

"Get your suberbly engineered tension membrane structures - 2 for a pay-own"


----------



## Smashbox (5 Jan 2009)

I always wanted my own tension membrane structure...


----------



## schmile (5 Jan 2009)

ClubMan said:


> Who are _BSK_?



Bershka. More commonly known as BSK


----------



## sandrat (5 Jan 2009)

hmm I always called bershka never heard of bsk, must be getting old


----------



## schmile (5 Jan 2009)

hmm well thats what they brand their clothes now not bershka (like when I started wearing their stuff about 6 years ago)  BSK instead. I used to called it Bershka but found that most people cannot pronounce it and more and more people been calling it BSK. Like BT and brown thomas. 
In other countries they have changed over to BSK for all branding so I suspect it will be same here soon.


----------

